
Lopifit – The Electric Walking Bike - tobiasrenger
https://www.lopifitus.com/
======
tdees40
If you were looking to exercise, wouldn't you just ... ride a bike? And if you
aren't looking to exercise, why do you want to walk on a treadmill while
riding an e-bike?

------
rapsacnz
I thought one of the main benefits of riding a bike was taking the load off
your hips/knees/ankles. Which this bike mostly negates. Plus it's probably
pretty expensive, given it's an e-bike.

~~~
NegativeLatency
It also looks like if you took a turn too sharply the corner/edge of the
treadmill could catch/scrape on the ground. Could make for a nasty fall.

The same thing can happen on bikes, but you can prevent it by orienting the
pedals correctly.

------
s3nnyy
I don't get it. So the battery powers both the wheels and the treadmill or is
the treadmill generating electricity?

~~~
dec0dedab0de
It says electric assist, which suggests that the treadmill moves the wheels,
and the electric is just a boost.

------
zython
the fitness aspect of this seems very questionable

a normal bike (even an eletric one) can give you a better fitness-friendly way
of getting around while also being easier on the knees

for that price I cannot see how anyone in their right mind would choose this
over a nice commuter that you will actually be able to repair on your own
compared to this proprietary mess where I cannot even see a full detail shot
to identify the components used

i think and hope this product is destined to fail

------
archarios
Is there really a market for this? Why would you want this as opposed to a
regular bike?

~~~
NegativeLatency
Looks like a novelty item.

That said there's someone who commutes past my house regularly on one of
these: [http://www.elliptigo.com/](http://www.elliptigo.com/)

------
oblib
I got a chance to use one of these in Destin, FL a couple weeks ago and had a
great time cruising down to the beach and exploring around.

It was fun to be "walking" while riding too. They're really pretty cool.

